# skin allergies!!! Please help



## tosetti (Nov 23, 2010)

I am the owner of a 1 1/2 yr old, female, blue pit named Lola who is suffering from skin allergies. This September Lola developed a staff infection from itching. She was covered in scaley , oozing bumps. I took her to the vet and she was put on antibiotics (simplicif) It took the infection and bumps away pretty quickly. Now 4 weeks later she has broke out again in a few places, the vet recomended benedryl to control the scratching it works but still the infection continued to worsen causing her to be put back on the antibiotics again. I have always fed her chicken soup for the soul dry dog food, now I have added salmon oil & a skin & Coat supplement w/ Yogart to her daily food. The vet had no other suggestions other then giving her the omega supplements and bathing 2X week with antibacterial/Fungus shampoo and using a leave in condtioner that contains cortizon. I have done all the vet has suggested and still having problems. Has anyone had any luck controling these allergies? Maybe a food change would help? I was thinking of switching her over to canidae Grain free. Looking for any suggestions from someone who has had to deal with this problem. 
Thanks, Laura


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

For one,that brand of dog food is no good,from what I know. I would change food.

Get something easier on her,something fish based or lamb based. Dogs can have allergic reactions to chicken,wheat,corn etc. So try to stay away from foods with that.

Bruno is having almost the same thing you're pup is,and I come to find out,it;s the treats I was giving him. So now I have to be careful what treats I buy him.

Have you tried brewers yeast? I give both of my dogs this,it helps their coat. Good luck,and I hope your problem is fixed soon. An itchy dog is no fun!


----------



## tosetti (Nov 23, 2010)

*skin probs*

yeah the treat thig crossed my mind I have always fed her nutro,wellness or canidae treats. I had ran out and grabed some iams treats from the super market. The vet did not seem to think it was a food based allergy but IDK.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Not a permant fix but nu-stock works wonders on growing hair back..it also helps in healing..

So the vet had no clue WHAT the allergy was to?? That would be my main focus, to find out exactly what was causing the reaction!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

IAMS is like the WORST stuff you can give them> I would not give my dogs that. The vets recommend them,cause they get funding from that company,but their food is crud.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'd start weeding out stuff a little at a time,see what causes the reaction. That's what I did with Bruno. Found out it was the beggin treats.


----------



## tosetti (Nov 23, 2010)

the vet did not seem to think it was an allergy to food or coming into contact with anything but the only thing i can think of that had changed was the cheap treats. I don't think she would suddenly have a reaction to her food that she has been eating for over a year with no problems, the breeder i had gotten her from fed pedigree. I put her on the chicken soup food after all of the good reviews it had gotten from different breeders she seemed to do well on it. but out of nowhere she is getting itchy from something. ? Not sure going to try putting her on the canidea grain free and no more cheap store treats.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah weeding out the treats could help. I'm already tossing out the beggin,which is to bad,he loves it.
But if it really is what's causing him to be so itchy,I'll just stick to the expensive treats.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

tosetti said:


> I am the owner of a 1 1/2 yr old, female, blue pit named Lola who is suffering from skin allergies. This September Lola developed a staff infection from itching. She was covered in scaley , oozing bumps. I took her to the vet and she was put on antibiotics (simplicif) It took the infection and bumps away pretty quickly. Now 4 weeks later she has broke out again in a few places, the vet recomended benedryl to control the scratching it works but still the infection continued to worsen causing her to be put back on the antibiotics again. I have always fed her chicken soup for the soul dry dog food, now I have added salmon oil & a skin & Coat supplement w/ Yogart to her daily food. The vet had no other suggestions other then giving her the omega supplements and bathing 2X week with antibacterial/Fungus shampoo and using a leave in condtioner that contains cortizon. I have done all the vet has suggested and still having problems. Has anyone had any luck controling these allergies? Maybe a food change would help? I was thinking of switching her over to canidae Grain free. Looking for any suggestions from someone who has had to deal with this problem.
> Thanks, Laura


A staph infection requires a minimum of three to four weeks of antibiotics.

To definitely help you with your allergy problem you need to describe to me where she is affected the most on her body.


----------



## tosetti (Nov 23, 2010)

It starts with little bumps around her armpit area and flankes, then spreads over the top of her but, down the middle of her back and on her sides. She was put on the siplicef for 14 days the first time. Now she is on it for 20 days. It did an amazing job of clearing it up on the body maybe she needs a longer dose to really rid her of the infection. The antibiotics are not cheap they cost $5 a pill. I will pay anything to get her well that is fine, but I am hoping to find a way to prevent this from happening to her in the future.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

tosetti said:


> It starts with little bumps around her armpit area and flankes, then spreads over the top of her but, down the middle of her back and on her sides. She was put on the siplicef for 14 days the first time. Now she is on it for 20 days. It did an amazing job of clearing it up on the body maybe she needs a longer dose to really rid her of the infection. The antibiotics are not cheap they cost $5 a pill. I will pay anything to get her well that is fine, but I am hoping to find a way to prevent this from happening to her in the future.


Okay, verify her weight with the doseage... I know it seems unconventional, but these are the same exact anitbiotics your vet is prescribing you:

Amazon.com: Fish Flex (Cephalexin) 250mg, 100 Capsules: Kitchen & Dining

Amazon.com: Aqua-Floxin Ciprofloxacin 500mg Antibiotic 20 Tablets: Kitchen & Dining

Both of these antibiotics treat skin related infections. Below is the 1800petmeds links with the doseages:

Cephalexin:
Cephalexin: Antibiotic For Dogs And Cats - 1800PetMeds

Ciprofloxacin:
Ciprofloxacin: Antibiotic For Dogs And Cats - 1800PetMeds

Staph infection is not related to allergies... it is a separate condition in it's own. Staph is pretty hard to kick, and the pustules will dry up and "go away" long before the infection is gone, giving you as an owner a false sense of a cure... i've been successful using cephalexin as well as ciprofloxacin.

You need to bleach everything she comes in contact with daily until the antibiotics are finished. staphylococcus has been described to me as a freak accident... she can have a minor cut and get a piece of dog food or simply walk over the ground which has the bacteria and pick it up and boom she has the bacteria in her body and her wound heals up thus trapping the bacteria in her body. When a dog has a skin infection is is perceived to humans that they have a skin allergy: inflamed, itchy, flakey, and oozy skin.

Oh yeah, if you're not comfortable going the Amazon route, do not be scared to ask your vet for a prescription to the drugs off of 1800petmeds to order an entire bottle. it is much much much cheaper in the long run. Most vets will charge a 5.00 prescription charge then you must pay for the actual product through petmeds.

edit: my advice it to clear up any and all signs of infection and treat the allergies from there.


----------



## tosetti (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you so much for all the info, it is very helpful. I will check into the generic versions, I know these vets make a killing on name brand drugs. Thank you so much for all of your help


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

tosetti said:


> Thank you so much for all the info, it is very helpful. I will check into the generic versions, I know these vets make a killing on name brand drugs. Thank you so much for all of your help


No problemo, don't hesitate to shoot me a PM if you need any further assistance. I will help you more if after the infection is cleared up and she is still showing signs of an allergic reaction to something


----------

